
Ask HN: Near future SF anthologies? - emrgx
I&#x27;m looking for a near future SF anthology to read, similar to Black Mirror, but for short stories. Any suggestions?
======
throwawayawyeah
speculative fiction that's optimistic: [https://www.amazon.com/Hieroglyph-
Stories-Visions-Better-Fut...](https://www.amazon.com/Hieroglyph-Stories-
Visions-Better-Future-ebook/dp/B00H7LUR3K)

